# Stuck: Trim Basement Window??



## BigDaddy13 (May 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have been browsing these boards at DIYChatroom for the last hour and it is definitely very informative and very cool. So, I thought why not ask a question on an unfinished project. 

I replaced all of my basement windows from the old-school 50's steel ones, so these are definitely way nicer. I removed the old windows installed pressure treated wood around the exterior of the opening, tapconned em in and filled the voids with Great Stuff. Before I move forward, what would be the best way to trim out these windows...wood, parge, etc... (A pic should be uploaded) Could I parge these windows over the Great Stuff and Pressure Treated wood to tie it into the stucco?

Thanks,


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd clean off the access foam and use vinyl Brick molding.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Joe's suggestion is spot on


----------



## BigDaddy13 (May 7, 2015)

Would something like this work (would just need to rip it)? homedepot.com/p/Veranda-1-2-in-x-12-in-x-8-ft-Reversible-Cellular-PVC-FASCIA-H120WWS2/203733425

Also, would you use galvanized trim nails or some poly construction adhesive to adhere it?

Appreciate the advice!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wrong stuff. Look for PVC Brick Molding.


----------

